# Debridement of Abrasion



## j.berkshire (Feb 4, 2015)

Please suggest the appropriate CPT code for a provider in the urgent care center debriding loose tissue of a superficial knee abrasion using betadine, 1/2 saline, 1/2 peroxide solution.

Thank you.


----------



## kak6 (Feb 8, 2015)

from that much info, it would be include in the E&M ... no CPT needed


----------

